# Looking for one-spot foxface



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a one-spot foxface. Has anyone seen one in any of the GTA stores? Or does anyone have one for sale?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1465+2704&pcatid=2704

Thanks!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think sum had a foxface but i'm not sure if it was a one spot.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty sure someone was selling one locally recently. 
You might want to have a quick look through the classifieds...
Forgive me if I'm wrong, though


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

We have a 2.5" guy at the Coral Reef Shop. Eating flake like a pig and is always out swimming around.


----------

